# Help Me Modify My PFS



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

So I have been working on this Brazilian cherry PFS but I don't know what next step to take with this slingshot. This is my slingshot.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, it looks fine, and will do the job. Everything else is just your preferences on how you want it to look. I mean you could round the handle more or not, you could sand it down until it is smooth as butter, you coat it with oil or BLO or tung oil or give it a CA finish. There are a ton of choices and they are all for you to make. Good luck!!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank You :king:


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe drill a hole in the handle for a paracord wristbrace/lanyard. I dothat on all my naturals.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

projector101 said:


> Maybe drill a hole in the handle for a paracord wristbrace/lanyard. I dothat on all my naturals.


I have had very bad expieriences with drilling holes into my slingshots.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I get that. I ruined one of my forks by slippinng the drill and breaking the handle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have you taken a look at some pfs pics in the gallery? maybe you'll get some inspiration from one of the many pics.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually, I haven't taken a look at the other PFSs in the gallery. Thanks for the idea.


----------

